# how can i get my pit stocky?



## diegothegreat88 (Dec 22, 2008)

i been tryin to get my pit stocky and whatnot but its not working i dont kno if im using the wrong dog food or what...if someone knows please reply also looking for playmates in nc


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

its in there genes mainly.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Is your dog papered? What were the parents and others in the bloodline like? How old is he?

APBTs are not meant to be bulky stocky dogs. So unless you have an Amstaff, an American Bully, or a dog that is bred out of the standard your pup won't be that way.


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Genetics my friend


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

It's in the way the dog was bred. You can condition a dog with a decent build but you will never make a Schwarzenegger out of a Steve Eurkle..

And like Patch said the APBT is not meant to be a body builder of a dog.
If you want a large muscle bound dog you wont find it in this breed..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Genetics plays the biggest part in it.
Bloodlines like Gotti, Razors Edge, Remi throw big bulky dogs..but these are NOT pit bulls they are American Bullies which are a mix of Pit and some other Mastiff breed.

True APBT are thinner more athletic dogs and while you can tone them to show some great muscle they will never be bulky or stocky dogs. The standard calls for a dog weighing between 35-60lbs. If you want a true APBT with a little more bulk to it Sorrel line dogs are known to be a little larger or you can try Whopper dogs, however whoppers are well known to have mastiff blood in them as well.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

...Diddo...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Genetics, all the way. (Is there an echo in here? LOL)


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Genetics, all the way. (Is there an echo in here? LOL)


Genetics netics netics


----------



## JCsmoke (Dec 12, 2008)

you can very much condition them tho like having them pull weight and so forth but again mainlly genetics


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

Khymer-B said:


> Genetics netics netics


haha! good one!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh yeah I forgot to add that genetics play the largest part..:roll:


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

lmao...u guys r silly.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OOOOO I know! It has to do with genetics! ;>


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll take "genetics" for 600 Alex..


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHA

Weirdos......LOL


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

have you tried photoshop??? I know someone, who knows someone, who thinks they knew someone that used photoshop once...but I dunno never tried it myself :hammer:


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*ok.........*

my dog is from bulky lines mom at 90+ pounds and so is dad she tops maybe
55 AT THE MOST but shes also the runt
am i doomed to a smallish dog? dont get me wrong i adore her and will have her till death do us part but ............ bought her for the lines
no one is interested in her for breeding because of her small statue (short and skinny) anything i could do for her?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wow. 55 pounds is smallish? Are the folks turning you down aware that the APBT standard indicates a weight of 30-50 lbs for a mature female in good condition? I'm going to have to tell my 45-pound girls that they're dinky little ladies. 

Seriously, though, why would you care if anyone wants her for breeding? You bought her for the lines you say, but if she didn't turn out as you were hoping, why would you still want to breed her? A dog who doesn't live up to expectations, at least in the realm of reputable breeding, becomes a non-breeding dog. That's when you look and see if she had any siblings who turned out how you like, and see if you can get a puppy off them. Or wait for the breeder to breed again, and get something more to your liking. 

Note: Not that I condone that type of breeding. (Breeding for aesthetics.) I'm just saying that if that's what you're going for, and she doesn't exemplify that, then it's best not to breed her. Even if you juiced her up and fed her until she waddled, she would still have the same genetics of the 55-pound female she is now. It wouldn't change what she produces.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

purplestars21 said:


> my dog is from bulky lines mom at 90+ pounds and so is dad she tops maybe
> 55 AT THE MOST but shes also the runt
> am i doomed to a smallish dog? dont get me wrong i adore her and will have her till death do us part but ............ bought her for the lines
> no one is interested in her for breeding because of her small statue (short and skinny) anything i could do for her?


LOL I wouldn't say doomed... I look at it that you are lucky she actually is smaller. APBTs that are 90lbs are way above the true APBT standard. 70-80 lbs would be big but 90+ is really pushing it and more like an American Bull dog, AmBully, mastiff or than a true APBT.

Unless every dog in the pedigree is 90+ which is highly doubtful; think of it as this, it is just genetics going farther back in the heritage and throwing a smaller more correct dog.

Buying a dog for the purpose of breeding or solely for the lines without doing proper evals and knowing everything behind them is a crap shoot in itself as you can never guarantee how a pup will mature and what health issues may arise especially in untitled untested bloodlines.

Also when it comes to breeding, usually it is the females owner who researches and pursues the stud. So unless you have some big time show or working dog , with awesome bloodlines and health tests to boot, don't expect any "reputable", "ethical" breeder to come calling or even agree to breed with your dog.

Good luck with your pup.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> LOL I wouldn't say doomed... I look at it that you are lucky she actually is smaller. APBTs that are 90lbs are way above the true APBT standard. 70-80 lbs would be big but 90+ is really pushing it and more like an American Bull dog, AmBully, mastiff or than a true APBT.
> 
> Unless every dog in the pedigree is 90+ which is highly doubtful; think of it as this, it is just genetics going farther back in the heritage and throwing a smaller more correct dog.
> 
> ...


well i bought her not only for the lines but for the temperment and companionship.
she has the sweetest most wonderful temperment and a great stance
she is a ambully with good lines.
most of her siblings were sold out of country and her breeder isnt focusing on breeding right now even tho i have been pestering him alot.

she is papered-i would not breed a unpapered dog- with good lines and temperment i think she would throw some wonderfully thick babys and even have people pestering me about breeding her. i didnt even think about breeding her till mid this yr and at almost 2. she has great muscles and a thick
head at 21 inches (for a female i think thats pretty good) and sweet on everyone and everything, she doesnt waddle she is not overweight i excercise her twice a day and she usually gets long walks/runs when there isnt snow (snow is starting to burry us here)3 times a week.i aim more to thick squat bullies.ive seen pics of her siblings and they are all very thick and gorgeous.so someone said her dna is more of the original style rather then what her breeder was aiming for?
makes sense since she is the runt and probably wont get much bigger.
was just curious if i could do more for her or just love her for her individuality.


----------



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

just a thought...so please dont shoot me...but ive heard a lot about genetics here and you seem pretty much bent on breeding her but i havent heard anyone mention a few obvious possibilities. is it possible she is wormy or has a medical condition keeping her from absorbing the muscle buiding proteins etc from her food. what are you feeding her? some times you have to mess around with their food. from what ive seen out of our rescue dogs a lot of the time they dont mature and start really filling out until they are closer to 2. so if you take a young female and for whatever reason she isnt getting the proper nutrition your not gonna get a big dog until you address though areas. my mastiff and dane are both on a barf diet and thats the only way i can get them bulked up but some of my other dogs are fine with high quality kibble. try some good high quality fats,,,avocados are a great source of healthy fat that is also good for their skin and coat as are eggs...you get the idea. good luck. while i am not a breeder i know how concerned i get when my animals arent the size i expect them to be. i am always worried im doing something worng.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

riotgrrrl said:


> just a thought...so please dont shoot me...but ive heard a lot about genetics here and you seem pretty much bent on breeding her but i havent heard anyone mention a few obvious possibilities. is it possible she is wormy or has a medical condition keeping her from absorbing the muscle buiding proteins etc from her food. what are you feeding her? some times you have to mess around with their food. from what ive seen out of our rescue dogs a lot of the time they dont mature and start really filling out until they are closer to 2. so if you take a young female and for whatever reason she isnt getting the proper nutrition your not gonna get a big dog until you address though areas. my mastiff and dane are both on a barf diet and thats the only way i can get them bulked up but some of my other dogs are fine with high quality kibble. try some good high quality fats,,,avocados are a great source of healthy fat that is also good for their skin and coat as are eggs...you get the idea. good luck. while i am not a breeder i know how concerned i get when my animals arent the size i expect them to be. i am always worried im doing something worng.


im not hell bent on breeding my dog but i would like a puppy from her before she passes away in 7 or so yrs......
i just like to have my eggs lined up to say.
she gets natures recipe vegetarian blend (we are vegans) but she gets alittle more then we do since shes a dog of course.
i was just thinking about the worms thing to.... she hasnt been to a vet in a few months and we have been doing alot of moving around and she has taken to eating somekind of feces (i think its fox's since theirs a new resident in our garden) and was just watching something about foxs and diseases they can carry along with tape worm.
i am going to make a vet visit for beginning of next month and see if that helps.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

purplestars21 said:


> im not hell bent on breeding my dog but i would like a puppy from her before she passes away in 7 or so yrs......
> i just like to have my eggs lined up to say.
> she gets natures recipe vegetarian blend (we are vegans) but she gets alittle more then we do since shes a dog of course.
> i was just thinking about the worms thing to.... she hasnt been to a vet in a few months and we have been doing alot of moving around and she has taken to eating somekind of feces (i think its fox's since theirs a new resident in our garden) and was just watching something about foxs and diseases they can carry along with tape worm.
> i am going to make a vet visit for beginning of next month and see if that helps.


wweeellll, My guestimation is NOW the diet. Dogs aren't vegans and need meat protein. Are you feeding a kibble or a home made recipe? Just be careful she doesn't get a vitamin deficiency.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

NEELA said:


> wweeellll, My guestimation is NOW the diet. Dogs aren't vegans and need meat protein. Are you feeding a kibble or a home made recipe? Just be careful she doesn't get a vitamin deficiency.


like i said natures recipe veggie blend its good stuff for the most part we have to be careful what we feed her because she has super sensitive skin
feed her the wrong thing her hair falls out


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Purplestars, no offense, but that right there is a good reason not to breed her. If she's really that sensitive that her hair falls out eating a "normal" food, that's not something you want to pass on to puppies. Especially not in the era of lawsuits and puppy lemon laws.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

bahamutt99 said:


> Purplestars, no offense, but that right there is a good reason not to breed her. If she's really that sensitive that her hair falls out eating a "normal" food, that's not something you want to pass on to puppies. Especially not in the era of lawsuits and puppy lemon laws.


im going to take her to a vet get her checked over and find out what would be the best course of action.

arnt puppy lemon laws when the puppy dies?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I don't know the exact wording behind puppy lemon laws. I'd imagine they're all different. I can only speak from the perspective of someone who believes in responsible breeding. I've got a female that I would like to possibly breed. However, if she doesn't pass all her health tests, she wont be bred. If she had a significant problem that required special care to keep her healthy, she wouldn't be bred. I wouldn't breed her to a male with any of those problems either. And that doesn't even touch on the issues of show titles, working titles, etc.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

*well*

i am going to take her to a vet and see maybe if its not a underlining problem
i am seriously stuck on the idea of worms or someinternal parasite.
i called her breeder just alittle while ago to ask about the parents and 
health issues and like that.
he said none of them have sensitive skin or eating issues but i do have her in 
a different climate then what she was bred and born and raised in we are transplants from canada region.
living in a dryer place maybe be messing with her or maybe i just got a bad puppy i really dont know. so i am taking her to the vet on monday for a full work up


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

a fish based diet has low protien, but it has SOME... I had to feed my allergy ridden dog the Science Diet d/d Salmon and Potato to get her back on track... I do know that there's a new dog food out that i think Eukanuba makes Wild something or another, but they have a salmon recepie... I'll look at the back of the bag next time in in the store to see if it consists of the same ingredients. Neela had very similar problems with doggy food for a while until I got her into a dermatologist.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

OOOhhh Neela knows about some allergies! Her dog Neela is sadly the victim of poor breeding, and is allergic to *everything*!! No exaggeration, ask her I am sure she can tell you all about her experiences


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

Orijen makes has a all fish dog foog


just to put that out there


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sydney said:


> OOOhhh Neela knows about some allergies! Her dog Neela is sadly the victim of poor breeding, and is allergic to *everything*!! No exaggeration, ask her I am sure she can tell you all about her experiences


Good lord yes! Lol I have about 3500 into vet bills to prove it on a dog going on 4 years old! I've got her on immunotherapy now which she is drastically improved. I've had blood allergy tests and skin allergy tests done by two seperate vets... both vets tested for a million things, but both tested for different things than each other... the skin allergy test came back at 58 testing positive out of 80!!!

Oh yeah, neela, came from a litter sired and damed by both parents without allergies... it happens... I'm a nice consumer... I could have sued if I wanted to. If you're thinking about breeding and you pop out dogs with hereditary conditions anywhere as bad as this you could be finding yourself in a court room or finding out about a couple of dead dogs because not alot of people find their pets "worth the money".


----------



## riotgrrrl (Dec 27, 2008)

I am also a vegan but I feed my dogs a barf diet...what you need to be careful with on the vegan diets for dogs is that most of them have grain allergies so that may be where the skin sensitivity is coming into play. she may also have a supressed immune system due to the parasites. let me know what you find out about everything. i really het into the medical stuff...good luck with her... you could also try adding some vegan supplements to her diet to help out..look for avocado oil or falx seed oil both are good sources of healthy fats which will help with the skin thing.


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

yeah ... genetics... my dog was always pretty big and muscular and other than the occasional jog, fetch, or tug... i dont work him out at all


----------

